
Austin & Goliath: One unorthodox programmer takes on Microsoft's Flight Simulator. - amichail
http://www.popsci.com/popsci/aviationspace/78ec5b4a1db84010vgnvcm1000004eecbccdrcrd.html
======
amichail
"Over the years Meyer has tinkered relentlessly with the program, producing
some 140 new versions. His obsessiveness has kept him competitive. While
several rival sims have withered in Microsoft's shade -- including Pro Pilot,
Flight Unlimited and Fly -- Meyer has kept plugging along. But there are
disadvantages to being a one-man show. It's hard to imagine Microsoft coming
home drunk one night from a party and accidentally uploading its entire source
code, as Meyer did a few years back. "I woke up the next morning and found an
e-mail from a friend alerting me to what I'd done. My heart stopped. I had
basically given away 12 years of work. I thought my life was over." He was
able to remove the files before anyone could spread them around, but to this
day he feels like he dodged a bullet. "I don't drink anymore," he says."

------
amichail
There's something about X-plane that is super addictive. You will never get
bored of it! Here are some cool X-plane videos:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HFpp1zRrDfg>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BXcCAsu9Odk>

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U1Tt5y6-ueY>

------
andybourassa
This guy is incredible. I worked on some UAV/UGV systems at my uni and heard
of quite a few teams using X-Plane as a simulation environment for their UAVs.
As stated in the article the simulator actually tries to model what's
happening with the aircraft instead of using look-up tables based on full size
aircraft, making it much more useful for modeling model... (small scale)
aircraft.

